# Any help please server setup



## cjuk (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi there,

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place.
Im new to vps and linux
I have a vps running debian 7 min with ispconfig I used the auto install from 

I can't email-ftp and a prob with sites aswell(more info below)

I set short name to redbox
Fqhn: redbox.myukbox.com

Iv setup ns.myukbox.com and ns0.myukbox.com to point to my vps ip with godaddy 

I added a dns zone in ispconfig for myukbox.com and added a site via ispconfig
problem 1
i cant access www.myukbox.com but can myukbox.com.

Prob 2
I setup ftp for myukbox.com but when i try to ftp i get cant connect to myukbox.com/xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (my vps ip)

Prob 3
I cant send or recev email to the address i setup [email protected]


I have reinstalled and setup about ten times now and always have problems in one way or an other.

Any help would be appreciated or if any one can setup my vps for me that will be. Very appreciated.

I can set a fresh install if its easyer for any one willing to setup for me.

Thanks again 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikho (Aug 16, 2014)

Prob1: Edit the dns zone in ISPConfig and add a cname for www to myukbox.com.


Prob 2: no idea where to start right now, lets fix the other issues first


Prob 3: edit the dns zone and add an MX record for your domain.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 16, 2014)

Added cname now the www works


Thank you.


In the dns there is a mx already


Hostname myukbox.com


Mail serverhostname: mail.myukbox.com


Do I need a cname mail ???


Thanks


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikho (Aug 16, 2014)

Add a cname and it should work aswell.


----------



## cjuk (Aug 16, 2014)

So the cname mail didn't work. I did notice this in mail queue


-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------20B451CA542A 723 Sat Aug 16 11:33:37 [email protected] (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) [email protected]


C645B1CA53C2 672 Sat Aug 16 09:18:04 [email protected] (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) [email protected]


E13AE1CA5408 622 Sat Aug 16 10:01:01 [email protected] (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) [email protected]


71BF81CA542B 718 Sat Aug 16 12:33:48 [email protected] (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) [email protected]


-- 4 Kbytes in 4 Requests.


And some errors in mail log


(Soz it a bit long)


Aug 16 11:44:38 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: C645B1CA53C2: from=<[email protected]>, size=672, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 11:44:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6129]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 11:44:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6129]: C645B1CA53C2: to=<[email protected]>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=8794, delays=8794/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 11:45:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<K+Dj28EA0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 11:45:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6163]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:45:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6163]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:45:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6163]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:45:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<ALPk28EA3gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 11:49:38 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: 20B451CA542A: from=<[email protected]>, size=723, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 11:49:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6225]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 11:49:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6225]: 20B451CA542A: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=961, delays=961/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 11:50:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<hOnI7cEA9AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 11:50:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6258]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:50:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6258]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:50:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6258]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:50:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<3unJ7cEABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 11:55:02 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<kvGw/8EAMgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 11:55:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[6347]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:55:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[6347]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:55:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[6347]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 11:55:02 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<3Hyx/8EAQgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:00:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6438]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:00:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<FS+GEcIArQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:00:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6438]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:00:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6438]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:00:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<qWqGEcIAvQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:05:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<OzpoI8IA5gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:05:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<NohoI8IA9gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:05:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6558]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:05:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6558]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:05:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6558]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:09:38 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: 20B451CA542A: from=<[email protected]>, size=723, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 12:09:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6649]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 12:09:38 redbox postfix/smtp[6649]: 20B451CA542A: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=2161, delays=2161/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 12:10:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<Ct1NNcIAjgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:10:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6698]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:10:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6698]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:10:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<SohONcIAVQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:10:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6698]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:15:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<I/UzR8IAZQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:15:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<nGM0R8IAdQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:15:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6797]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:15:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6797]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:15:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6797]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:20:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<G8sQWcIARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:20:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6891]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:20:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<DCARWcIAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:20:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6891]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:20:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6891]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:25:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<iIv3asIADQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:25:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<Utv3asIA1AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:25:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6982]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:25:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6982]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:25:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[6982]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:29:38 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: E13AE1CA5408: from=<[email protected]>, size=622, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 12:29:38 redbox postfix/smtp[7044]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 12:29:38 redbox postfix/smtp[7044]: E13AE1CA5408: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=8916, delays=8916/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 12:30:02 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<rxzffMIAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:30:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7078]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:30:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7078]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:30:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7078]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:30:02 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<d2nffMIAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:15 redbox dovecot: auth-worker(7165): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig Aug 16 12:33:15 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7167, secured, session=<iQ1kiMIA+QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:15 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=733 Aug 16 12:33:16 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7169, secured, session=<CvRviMIABgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:16 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=261 out=1670 Aug 16 12:33:17 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7171, secured, session=<5s98iMIAIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:17 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=117 out=1446 Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: warning: table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf": empty query string -- ignored Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: 71BF81CA542B: client=localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/cleanup[7178]: 71BF81CA542B: message-id=<[email protected]> Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: 71BF81CA542B: from=<kain[email protected]>, size=718, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtp[7179]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7181, secured, session=<Vl5cisIApQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox postfix/smtp[7179]: 71BF81CA542B: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=0.07, delays=0.06/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=603 out=471 Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7186, secured, session=<y/5iisIArwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:48 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=117 out=1446 Aug 16 12:33:52 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7188, secured, session=<1aqVisIA6gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:33:52 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=79 out=710 Aug 16 12:35:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:35:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:35:01 redbox postfix/smtpd[7172]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:35:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<JfK5jsIA/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:35:01 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<nRa6jsIADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:37:17 redbox dovecot: auth-worker(7270): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig Aug 16 12:37:17 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<[email protected]>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, mpid=7272, secured, session=<Jo/XlsIAaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:37:17 redbox dovecot: imap([email protected]): Disconnected: Logged out in=79 out=710 Aug 16 12:39:38 redbox postfix/qmgr[3193]: 71BF81CA542B: from=<[email protected]>, size=718, nrcpt=1 (queue active) Aug 16 12:39:38 redbox postfix/smtp[7302]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused Aug 16 12:39:38 redbox postfix/smtp[7302]: 71BF81CA542B: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=350, delays=350/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused) Aug 16 12:40:02 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<o2WioMIAUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:40:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7333]: connect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:40:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7333]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:40:02 redbox postfix/smtpd[7333]: disconnect from localhost[::1] Aug 16 12:40:02 redbox dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<Qr6ioMIAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB> Aug 16 12:45:01 redbox dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (disconnected before greeting, waited 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<z8J5ssIAcgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>


It makes reference to localhost and 127.0.0.1 is this correct should it be my domain and or server ip ????


Thank you again for any help


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjuk (Aug 17, 2014)

All sorted apart from the not sending email so will start a new post for that  thank you all for the help


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------

